# Honey, Oatmeal and Goatsmilk Soap



## NEASoapWorks (Jan 21, 2008)

I cut it 16 hours after pour. "CocoaNut" soap curing in the back.

Ingredients: Saponified Olive Oil (Pomace), Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Castor Oil, Mango Butter, Shea Butter, Goatsmilk Powder, Raw Honey, Ground Oats, Orange Peel Powder (for a deeper orangey-brown), Fresh Peach FO, and Sweet Orange EO.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 21, 2008)

Perfect colour for the scent, NEA!  I like the looks of the tops too. 8) 

Your getting to be a great soapier I tell you!  Love your stuff.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

OOOOOOOOHHHHHHH YUMMY!

That looks and sound like it smells good!


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Jan 21, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Paul and Shannon!

I gotta get some bars out to the both of ya!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Thanks!*



			
				NEASoapWorks said:
			
		

> Thanks Paul and Shannon!
> 
> I gotta get some bars out to the both of ya!



Now* that *sounds like a plan!  8)  

Paul


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 21, 2008)

I love it. I bet it smells just delish.


----------



## Shani (Jan 22, 2008)

The blend sounds wonderful, and all the wholesome ingredients!  Sounds like a great bar!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 23, 2008)

WOW those are nice looking bars!  I can smell them from here


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Those look really great NEA! Very wholesome and natural looking. VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 25, 2008)

Those look amazing!


----------



## earthygirl (Jan 26, 2008)

omgosh yum!!!!   that sounds wonderful and looks fantastic!


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Jan 26, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Awwww...thanks guys!

That whole batch is going to a women's shelter, when it cures.


----------



## Lane (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Thanks!*



			
				NEASoapWorks said:
			
		

> Awwww...thanks guys!
> 
> That whole batch is going to a women's shelter, when it cures.


Where do you send them to? Just wondering because I have been making soap to donate all day.   Interestingly enough, This soap has turned out better than any soap I have ever made before! Just goes to show ya it's better when you create to give, rather than to profit.


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Thanks!*



			
				Lane said:
			
		

> *Where do you send them to?* Just wondering because I have been making soap to donate all day.   Interestingly enough, This soap has turned out better than any soap I have ever made before! Just goes to show ya it's better when you create to give, rather than to profit.



I have a friend, who asked me to donate to a local women's shelter. She's going to pick up the soap, and deliver it. I'm gonna make more to donate.

Yes, there are blessings that come from giving. Plus, it just feels good!


----------



## campbellsoap (Jan 26, 2008)

Very pretty NEA!!  The top looks great too!!!!!


jackie


----------

